# Can't change mount option under chroot environment



## jyhpsycho (Apr 5, 2014)

I tried to change /boot mount option to read-write, but it failed.
I did `chroot` into /zroot_md before, and mounts other filesystems.


```
[localhost|/]# mount -u -o rw /boot
mount: not currently mounted /boot

[localhost|/]# mount -u -o rw boot
mount: not currently mounted boot

[localhost|/]# mount -u -o rw /dev/gpt/FB10_BOOT_UFS 
mount: /zroot_md: No such file or directory

[localhost|/]# mount
/dev/md0 on / (ufs, local, soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
zroot_md on /zroot_md (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
devfs on /zroot_md/dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
procfs on /zroot_md/proc (procfs, local)
/dev/md2 on /zroot_md/var (ufs, local)
/dev/md3 on /zroot_md/tmp (ufs, local)
/dev/gpt/FB10_BOOT_UFS on /zroot_md/boot (ufs, local, noatime, soft-updates)
```

Unmount it and re-mount it works.

```
[localhost|/]# umount /boot
[localhost|/]# mount -o rw /boot
```

What's wrong I did?


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 10, 2014)

What's the output of `df -h` _before_ you attempt to issue `umount /boot`?
Also, what's the output of `cat /etc/fstab`?

--Chris


----------



## jyhpsycho (Apr 19, 2014)

@Chris_H
Oh, sorry for late reply...


```
# df -h
Filesystem                Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/md0                  9.3M    7.7M    1.6M    83%    /
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
root_md                   3.9G    2.8G    1.1G    72%    /root_md
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /root_md/dev
procfs                    4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /root_md/proc
/dev/gpt/FB10_BOOT_ufs    496M    460M     35M    93%    /root_md/boot
/dev/md2                  310M    212K    285M     0%    /root_md/tmp

# cat /etc/fstab
# Device		Mountpoint	FSType	Options			Dump	Pass#
proc			/proc		procfs	rw			0	0
/dev/gpt/FB10_BOOT_ufs	/boot		ufs	ro,noatime		0	0
```


----------

